# My tube is to short....



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

i was installing my profile euro bb,and bmx cranks, and the spindle spacer tubes seems to be about 4mm to short. i went to a couple local shops to find the right size spacer and no one had the right size, one shop told me that it really wasnt a big deal and that some people dont even put them in...i thought that was weird since it came with the kit i would assume it has a purpose, but oh well what do i know. i asked one more shop and he didnt seem to think it was a big deal either so i figured what the hey.

but today i was on the park tool sight and there is an article on installing a 3 piece crank and bottom bracket. http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=143 and in that article they say that the bearing cups are supposed to load against the tube spacer, and if its too short that the cranks may not turn smoothly...

so which is it? is it a big deal or do i need to order the right size spacer? i was hoping to get this bike together tomorrow...

thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you're talking about the tube spacer that sits inside the BB shell, it is CRITICAL for these bottom brackets.

The shops you went to probably aren't familiar with BMX BBs... or thought you were talking about the outboard bearing type BBs. Those include a plastic tube that can be omitted.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*thanks again will...*

damn, that's kinda what i figured...thanks again Will! i guess i gotta order and wait on another friggin part, oh well at least this one is cheap. Its been awesome to build this bike up from scratch since its my first frame up build, but man is it slow going when you don't know what your doing! and running out of funds :thumbsup:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

You can also use the extra spacers that come with cranks to make up the difference if it measures out that way.

Both of the sleeves that came with my Profiles do not match up. I don't know why as I ordered a euro bb set and it comes with a 68 and a 73mm shell spacer. But neither one was right. One was too long and there was a gap when I tightened the cups, the other was too short and the sleeve moved inside.

I just used the shorter one and added a spacer to perfectly match the width. The spacers work perfectly inside of euro cups. Locked everything down and it was perfect. Weird..


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

That would tell me that you're BB shell was faced a bit too much before installation...


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> You can also use the extra spacers that come with cranks to make up the difference if it measures out that way.
> 
> Both of the sleeves that came with my Profiles do not match up. I don't know why as I ordered a euro bb set and it comes with a 68 and a 73mm shell spacer. But neither one was right. One was too long and there was a gap when I tightened the cups, the other was too short and the sleeve moved inside.
> 
> I just used the shorter one and added a spacer to perfectly match the width. The spacers work perfectly inside of euro cups. Locked everything down and it was perfect. Weird..


thats a good idea, that'll save me from having to wait on one more thing to get delivered.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Grove said:


> That would tell me that you're BB shell was faced a bit too much before installation...


Was this referring to me or the OP?

I did not face the bb, just chased the threads. Same thing for both the Riot and Mob frame. Either the spacers were not cut right or each BB was off - which I doubt. I used the shorter sleeve and used 2 spacers.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

That's the ticket! Just add a spacer (or spacers) on the inside till you get the proper width. 
Some euro bbs I've used are more adjustable than others. And some require very precise spacing.
The bearings don't sit in exactly the same place either, which makes calculating the spacer tubes problematic.


----------

